

Ask HN: What are some top-shelf statistics textbooks? - _nato_

Undergrad is too many years ago, and I really want to create a great foundation for myself with  statistics. Any bibles of stats that should be on every hacker&#x27;s book shelf?
======
khrist
I suggest taking a look at readings section of top statistics courses. one
from mit ocw is [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-05-introduction-
to...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-05-introduction-to-
probability-and-statistics-spring-2005/syllabus/)

edx, coursera, udacity also offer many targeted statistics courses, you can
check what book they reccommend.

also Royal statistical society London reccomennds a reading list for its
examinationsome of which are classics

I read Probablity & statistics by walpole and myers in my bachelors and it was
also a wonderful book.

------
yold
Depends on what you are looking for. If you are looking for something that is
accessible and practical I'd go with Statistics in a Nutshell from O'Reily. If
you are looking for something a bit more theoretical I'd recommend Wackerly's
Mathematical Statistics.

------
sp332
The Cartoon Guide to Statistics. The illustrations help develop your
intuition, and the humor keeps the math content from feeling too dry. The
content isn't watered down at all, just lubricated with jokes and historical
asides.

